# انواع وتطبيقاته البلاستيك الهندسي Engineering plastics



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

هندسة البلاستيك أو البلاستيك الهندسي هي مجموعة من المواد البلاستيكية التي تمتاز بمواصفات و خصائص متفوقة جداً ميكانيكية و حرارية في مختلف الشروط و تختلف تماماً عن المواد البلاستيكية الأخرى العادية أو الاستهلاكية.

أمثلة من البلاستيك الهندسي و تشمل:​acrylonitrile butadiene styrene - abs
polycarbonates - pc
polyamides - pa
polybutylene terephthalate - pbt
polyethylene terephthalate - pet
polyphenylene oxide - ppo
polysulphone - psu
polyetherketone - pek
polyetheretherketone - peek
polyimides



البلاستيك الاستهلاكي:
و أمثلة polystyrene - ps, polyvinyl chloride - pvc, polypropylene - pp , polyethylene - pe وهي الأكثر استخداماً و شيوعاً من أنواع البلاستيك الاستهلاكي والتي يتم تداولها و استخدامها في كميات كبيرة.
الاستخدامات المثالية للبلاستيك الاستهلاكي هي في صناعة أكياس البولي اتيلين و تغليف الأطعمة بواسطة الفاكيوم (بولي اتيلين كثافة منخفضة) كؤوس الشراب (بولي اتيلين عالي الكثافة) و إطارات النوافذ و الأسلاك العازلة (من مادة pvc).

البلاستيك الهندسي:بالرغم من هذا فإنها تستخدم في مجالات عديدة و تباع منتجات البلاستيك الهندسي بكميات أقل بكثير من البلاستيك الاستهلاكي و بالتالي فهي أكثر تكلفة بالنسبة للوزن.

تسخدم مادة abs على سبيل المثال لصناعة رفاريف السيارات و البولي كربونات في صناعة صدامات الدراجات النارية و البولياميد في صناعة أحذية التزلج (السكي).

تمتاز البولي كربونات بمقاومتها الشديدة للاحتكاك وعادة يتم اختيار أنواع البلاستيك الهندسي بالاعتماد على خواصها الفيزيائية في استخدامات أخرى يقوم الباحثون بالبحث عن مواد البلاستيك الهندسي عوضاً عن استخدام مواد شائعة مثل الخشب و المعادن.

الخصائص الأخرى التي اشتهرت بها مواد البلاستيك الهندسي هي مقاومتها الشديدة للحرارة، قوتها الميكانيكية، الصلابة، الاستقرار الكيميائي، مقاومتها للهب.


إختصارات أسماء مواد الخام البلاستيكية:

abs acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene terpolymer 
abs/pvc acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene / polyvinyl chloride alloy 
abs/pc acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene / polycarbonate alloy 
asa acrylonitrile/styrene alloy + elastomeric acrylic ester 
bt polybutene-1 
ca cellulose acetate 
cab cellulose aceto-butyrate 
cellulose cellulose & regenerated cellulose 
cn cellulose nitrate 
cp cellulose propionate 
cpe chlorinated polyethylene 
csm polyethylene chloro-sulphonate 
ec ethyl-cellulose 
eea ethylene-ethyl acrylate copolymer 
eva ethylene-vinyl acetate copolymer 
fep tetrafluoroethylene-hexafluoropropylene copolymer 
mf melamine- formaldehyde 
mbs methylmethacrylate-butadiene-styrene alloy 
pa66 polyhexamethyleneadipamide - nylon 66 
pa6 polycaproamide - nylon 6 
pa11 polyundecanoamide - nylon 11 
pa610 polyhexamethylenesebacamide - nylon 610 
pa612 polyhexamethylenedodecanamide - nylon 612 
pa12 polylauramide - nylon 12 
pb polybutane 
pbt polybutyleneterephthalate 
pc polycarbonate 
pctee polychlorotrifluoroethylene 
peoc chlorinated polyether 
pet polyethyleneterephthalate petp 
pf phenol formaldehyde 
pe ld polyethylene , low density ldpe 
pe hd polyethylene , high density hdpe 
pib poly-iso-butylene 
pmp poly-4-methyl-pentene-1 
pmma polymethylmethacrylate (acrylic) 
pmma / ams polymethylmethacrylate / a-methylstyrene copolymer 
pom polyacetalic or polyoxymethylene resins 
(homopolymers & copolymers) polyacetal 
pp polypropylene 
ppo mod. modified polypropylene oxide 
pps polypropylene sulphide 
ppsu polysulphone 
ps polystyrene or polystyrol (anti-shock hips) 
ps / sbr styrene / styrene-butadiene copolymer 
ptfe polytetrafluoroethylene 
pu linear polyurethanes pur 
pvac polyvinyl acetate 
pvdc polyvinylidene chloride 
pvcc chlorinated polyvinyl chloride 
pvc polyvinyl chloride 
pvca polyvinyl chloride / acetate copolymer 
pvc-pp polyvinyl chloride /polypropylene copolymer 
pvdf polyvinylidene fluoride 
pvf polyvinyl fluoride 
san styrene-acrylonotrile copolymer 
si silicones 
tpr thermoplastic rubber 
uf formaldehyde - urea


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل دامت الأبداعات .........


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## eng_walidh (20 يناير 2014)

اكرمك الله يا أخي


----------

